# Power PE lighting (illumination)



## jdscottPE (Jan 24, 2015)

Can we learn what need to know from Camara, or do we need another resource? So far, I have answered ncees and complex imaginary problems using a little help from Camara and some dimensional analysis.

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Kovz (Feb 2, 2015)

Do you have EE Guide from Graffeo? That is my go-to source for illumination problems in CI or NCEES. I've added a couple notes in my book as well.


----------



## iwire (Feb 4, 2015)

Graffeo is good for calculation questions. He layout all the formulas in 2 pages. You need the Camara or some other resources (wiki) etc for some of the non-cal questions. Also, good to do is create your own formula book with notes ..


----------

